
Sunday Night Is the New Monday Morning, and Workers Are Miserable - whack
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sunday-night-is-the-new-monday-morning-and-workers-are-miserable-11562497212?mod=rsswn
======
lostmymind66
My goal, since I started working, has been to have a position where I didn't
dread Monday morning. I've only been able to achieve this by running my own
company. Remote consulting is a close second.

